# Are sardines ok to feed to the cat?



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone know if I can feed sardines to the cat? Thanks!


----------



## gkovacs (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes they are fine, if tinned just rinse off the sauce/oil before giving it.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Really? will have to try with Merlin then.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok Im talking about whole, raw sardines, not canned.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I feed them whole but only very occasionally if they are on special offer. 

Feed them as fresh as possible and discard any left overs, correct storage and handling temperatures are important to avoid the risk of scombroid toxicity from histamine build up.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

cookiemom -- I would be worried about all the small bones in raw sardines, i.e. small enough to stick in a cat's throat. Having had a cat in the past with a fish bone stuck in the throat, requiring vet treatment to remove it.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

chillminx said:


> cookiemom -- I would be worried about all the small bones in raw sardines, i.e. small enough to stick in a cat's throat. Having had a cat in the past with a fish bone stuck in the throat, requiring vet treatment to remove it.


wow, another food discarded then. Although for some strange reason Merlin does not like raw food, wings or anything else.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

chillminx said:


> cookiemom -- I would be worried about all the small bones in raw sardines, i.e. small enough to stick in a cat's throat. Having had a cat in the past with a fish bone stuck in the throat, requiring vet treatment to remove it.


Thanks Minx, I`l consider that an unnecessary risk then. Thanks for the warning. They just seemed a healthy, natural food.


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

We feed the tinned sardines to the shelter cats as a lunchtime treat. Lets say they make sure the bowls are nice & shiny at the end 
Mashed tinned sardines & tuna make great fish ice lollies in the summer to cool them down (although i know i'm saing it in the wrong season )


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

ooops! sorry...just read you were talking about raw sardines! doh :blushing:


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just bought a can of tinned (boneless) sardines, rinsed off the sunflower oil and gave them to my cats...... 

Tabitha loved them! Tiberius quite liked them and the wee kitten wasn't even meant to have some but sneaked in anyway 

45p for co-op own brand, not a bad price for a healthy snack


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure whether I would personally be that worried about bones but if you are and want to feed some raw fish now and again then why not go for something like Sprats. 


Not sure what you mean by sardines being "natural" food. Very few cats would ever get the chance to fish (and catch) sardines.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Why sardines? Well because I bought three sealed bags of sardines from the supermarket. They were heavily reduced so I thought, why not!

I meant natural food as in, no added salt, sugar, fillers etc, just whole prey item, although I must concede that very few (if any) cats would be able to catch sardines!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Not sure whether I would personally be that worried about bones but if you are and want to feed some raw fish now and again then why not go for something like Sprats.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by sardines being "natural" food. Very few cats would ever get the chance to fish (and catch) sardines.


So to be clear, sprats are safe and a good food? If they have your seal of approval, I`ll look out for some. Whats our view on tinned, boneless sardines?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sussexplumber said:


> So to be clear, sprats are safe and a good food? If they have your seal of approval, I`ll look out for some. Whats our view on tinned, boneless sardines?


You most certainly don't need my seal of approval - I would have fed the sardines too lol. However, as I said, if you are concerned about bones, then use sprats as the bones are certainly tiny and soft enough not to cause too much of a worry. They are so small that you can feed a whole one as a treat now and again. Raw fish should really only be fed very occasionally anyhow.

My cats get some tinned fish occasionally. Just be aware that the stuff in tomato sauce is often fed to cats that suffer from constipation. Doesn't have that effect on all cats but some


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

didnt know there are boneless sardines.


----------

